
The Big Blockchain Lie - hudon
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/blockchain-big-lie-by-nouriel-roubini-2018-10
======
voldacar
This article was exceptionally poorly written. Instead of making a cohesive
argument, the author only demonstrates his lack of knowledge of what
blockchains are and what makes them useful (to him, they are "glorified
spreadsheets") while smearing the people who develop and use cryptos.

And it is hardly surprising that someone with strong ties to the current
centralized financial system is opposed to innovation in that realm.

------
dpc_pw
[https://i.redd.it/37y0w02vuxoz.png](https://i.redd.it/37y0w02vuxoz.png)

------
tofurocks
Author incorrectly conflates Bitcoin with other coins/tokens. While 99% of
coins are centralized scams as the author states, Bitcoin actually is
decentralized.

------
coralreef
_" He has worked for the International Monetary Fund, the US Federal Reserve,
and the World Bank."_

Oh, so thats why he's so opposed to crypto.

~~~
ramblerouser
Good catch.

Senior Economist for International Affairs in the White House's Council of
Economic Advisers during the Clinton Administration.

So he put a veneer of credibility on the US government's policy of controlling
other countries by indebting them with loans they cant pay back for
construction projects that wont help their economies.

------
paulgrant999
Porn made the Internet. Cryptocurrency Pump N Dumps made the Blockchain.
Personality-hacking/collusion made AI.

Whats the next "big" thing?

~~~
adfm
Tiny phones.

~~~
paulgrant999
Japanese design philosophy.

